# Waypoint Sample In! Confused by recommendation



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi I'm a soil optimization newbie. I have Zoysia Palisades. Just got my first soil sample results from Waypoint and I'm confused by the recommendation. Looks like they advised based on a new installation. My Zoysia has been down for about 4 months. It's coming in okay. A little thin in some areas probably due to shade and I underwatered after install. I've stepped up the water and the lateral growth has improved.

I dropped cut from 2.5 to 2.0" for the first time yesterday. It revealed some discoloration in certain spots. I always bag the grass to minimize build up.





This season / since the Feb installation, I've put down about 1.25 pounds of N in March and late April, and it was in a starter fert to like the sample results say the Phosphorus is high. Is that ok?

In the Waypoint results it appears I'm low on Iron and Manganese, but they are recommending NPK. What's the limestone for? Anyone have a different take on the recommendation? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your starter fertilizer could screw up the P measurements. Nothing we can do until you test again. Ideally in early spring next year.

Let start with the pH, it is 8.0 and that's high. That's normal in some parts of Texas. You should not do limestone and they don't recommend it. You can try to lower it with 5lb/ksqft of elemental sulfur every 6 months.

With this high pH, your soil iron will not be as available. The cheaper option is to spray iron (FAS). You can try a chelated source, but it will get expensive.

So the rest looks ok. All you need is nitrogen, AMS. Zoysia does better in a lower nitrogen/month regiment, from what I heard from Greendoc. Target something like 0.5lb of N/ksqft per month, that's around 2lb of AMS/ksqft.

Check the soil remediation guide for more info.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Ive been reading your past posts on these topics and appreciate your knowledge and willingness to help. Is there a certain fas you recommend that would have a longer lasting effect?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is going to last about the same. I like FEature because it doesnt stain the concrete.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks g-man i will try FEature if i can locate some! Heres my plan, any thing you would change?
- Zoysia palisades, high shade, drop HOC to 2"
- High ph 8.0 - limestone sediment high. Cant really achieve ph reduction.
- Nitrogen - apply Ammonium sulfate monthly - n =0.5#/k/month (product =2.5#/k at 21%); 3lb/year?
- Potassium - Sulfate of potash, monthly - unsure amount. Doesnt the AMS have sulfur as well (21-0-0-24)?
- Fas or chelate - foliar iron, monthly - FEature
- Phosphorus - spring only. Unsure the type or amount.

Does that sound like a good plan? Anyone else have zoysia and high ph struggles? Maybe i should have selected a different grass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know much about Zoysia. Ask the the warm season folder for more guidance around, I will stick to the soil. The sulfur in AMS and SOP is in a form that will not help your soil pH. Elemental sulfur does lower pH via a microbial action in the soil.

You do not need phosphorus or potassium.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Following up with a picture 2 weeks later. Pgr working like a charm, cut after 8 days just because i got bored. Yielded 2 handfuls from 1300 sft. Cool. The yellowish color remains.

To recap, around july 1, i applied pgr, ams 1#/k and FEature at 2oz/k. The grass is still yellowish so im thinking of hitting with this lesco micronutrient product i picked up from a good salesman. Any thoughts or experience? Is this a waste of $?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

There is ALOT of overlap between feature and this product. Just peak at the label. No need to apply both. The only additional thing you are getting is the zinc and copper. You can alternate applications if you want.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

uts said:


> There is ALOT of overlap between feature and this product. Just peak at the label. No need to apply both. The only additional thing you are getting is the zinc and copper. You can alternate applications if you want.


Thanks! Will return it.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm in a similar boat as you with a 7.7 PH. It took me a couple of apps of feature to really start seeing a difference. I apply 2oz/k every 2 weeks. A few apps ago I started adding 3oz/k of RGS and Humic 12 with it. It's really looking good now. Nice dark green color.


----------

